# Greetings - still from Crete



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Evening all,

Greetings from sunny Crete, we are now about half way through our tour of the island.

At present we are at Camping No Problem at Agia Galini for a few nights getting the laundry and other jobs done.
The site is very good (by Cretan standards) and has an excellent taverna with very reasonably priced menus.

We have covered about half the island and have done just over 400 miles. The weather has been very kind to us and we are hoping it will last a bit longer.

On our island travels we have met about 7 motorhomes none were Brits.

One morning a very friendly German motorhomer informed us that there would be a general election in the UK on the 6th May. We are very disappointed that we will miss all those very interesting party political broadcasts……….Hip Hip Hooray!!!

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Crete*

Good to here from you Don. Keep enjoying the trip.

Russell


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

I saw this late, but good to hear you're having a good time.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

ditto here - hope you don't drink too much ouzo!


----------

